# AD Summer Workouts



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

Love seeing him working on those corner three's!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616375696730886145
Here's a link to footage of AD's workout today:
https://video-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=4b5221833c2a2ab60a9ec1950082a4bc&oe=5594BC9D


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That's great footage. I want to watch the unedited entire practice.


----------

